# Review Serum trị mụn lanopearl của úc



## Trương Thuý An (20/9/21)

*Serum trị mụn lanopearl totara của úc* được rất nhiều nàng tin dùng.
Link sản phẩm: Serum trị mụn Lanopearl Totara hiệu quả nhất được nhập khẩu của ÚC
*Serum trị mụn Lanopearl Totara hiệu quả nhất rất được ưa chuộng tại Úc và các quốc gia ở Châu Âu,*
Hiện nay nó đã có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam để đáp ứng nhu cầu làm đẹp của chị em chúng ta.

Với Totara là chất chống oxy hoá siêu nhiên, hiếm có của thiên nhiên, Totarol mạnh gấp 3 lần so với Vitamin E,

và một lực mạnh để vô hiệu hóa các gốc tự do có liên quan đến lão hóa da.

Totarol là hợp chất từ lõi gỗ của cây Totara, khó phân rã do hoạt tính chống oxy hóa và chống vi khuẩn.

với lợi ích kháng sinh, rất hiệu quả trong việc chống lại mụn trứng cá, sát khuẩn gây mụn,

hoạt động như một chất chống oxy hóa giúp tiêu diệt gốc tự do, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da.

*Serum trị mụn Lanopearl Totara* là một loại huyết thanh trị mụn hiệu quả được làm giàu với Totaro

và tinh dầu cây trà hữu cơ được chứng nhận có chứa các đặc tính chống vi khuẩn và chống oxy hóa mạnh.

Loại serum đột phá này giúp tái cân bằng lượng dầu thừa,

Làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông, chữa lành sẹo mụn và ngăn ngừa mụn bùng phát thêm.

Đặc tính chống oxy hóa mạnh giúp kéo dài làn da tươi trẻ, cho làn da sạch mụn, tươi trẻ và rạng rỡ.

Thích hợp cho mọi loại da kể cả da nhạy cảm, da nhờn.






Vậy công dụng của *Serum trị mụn Lanopearl Totara* là gì?


Giúp kiểm soát dầu nhờn trên da mặt;
Giúp thông tắc lỗ chân lông;
Chữa lành sẹo mụn như sẹo thâm hay sẹo lõm;
Các thành phần chống vi khuẩn ngăn ngừa mụn bùng phát thêm.
Các nàng có thể tham khảo các sản phẩm khác được nhập khẩu từ úc tại đây : Trang chủ cửa hàng mỹ phẩm xách tay chính hãng Hội An Cosmetics


----------

